# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شرح حديث: أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله وأفضل الدعاء الحمد لله

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


شرح حديث: أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله وأفضل الدعاء الحمد لله


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أَفْضَلُ الذِّكْرِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَفْضَلُ الدُّعَاءِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ. رواه الترمذي (3383) وحسنة الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله


..

قَوْلُهُ : ( أَفْضَلُ الذِّكْرِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ )

لِأَنَّهَا كَلِمَةُ التَّوْحِيدِ وَالتَّوْحِيدُ لَا يُمَاثِلُهُ شَيْءٌ وَهِيَ الْفَارِقَةُ بَيْنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْإِيمَانِ ،

وَلِأَنَّهَا أَجْمَعُ لِلْقَلْبِ مَعَ اللَّهِ  وَأَنْفَى لِلْغَيْرِ وَأَشَدُّ تَزْكِيَةً لِلنَّفْسِ وَتَصْفِيَةً  لِلْبَاطِنِ وَتَنْقِيَةً لِلْخَاطِرِ مِنْ خُبْثِ النَّفْسِ وَأَطْرَدُ  لِلشَّيْطَانِ 

" وَأَفْضَلُ الدُّعَاءِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ "

الدُّعَاءُ عِبَارَةٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ تَطْلُبَ مِنْهُ الْحَاجَةَ وَالْحَمْدُ يَشْمَلُهُمَا ،

فَإِنَّ مَنْ حَمِدَ اللَّهَ يَحْمَدُهُ عَلَى نِعْمَتِهِ وَالْحَمْدُ عَلَى النِّعْمَةِ طَلَبُ الْمَزِيدِ وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الشُّكْرِ ،

قَالَ تَعَالَى : لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ

وَيُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قَوْلُهُ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ مِنْ بَابِ التَّلْمِيحِ وَالْإِشَارَةِ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  وَأَيُّ دُعَاءٍ أَفْضَلُ وَأَكْمَلُ وَأَجْمَعُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ كَذَا فِي  الْمِرْقَاةِ وَشَرْحِ الْجَامِعِ الصَّغِيرِ لِلْمُنَاوِيِّ .


والله أعلم


الشيخ محمد بن عبدالرحمن المباركفوري رحمه الله
تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي

______________________________  _
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عمار الملا

قوله ( أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله )
قيل إنما جعل أفضل الذكر لأن له تأثيرا في تطهير الباطن عن الأوصاف الذميمة التي هي معبودات في الظاهر قال تعالى { أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه } فيقيد نفي عموم الآلهة بقوله لا إله إلا الله ويعود الذكر عن ظاهر لسانه إلى باطن قلبه فيتمكن فيه ويستولي على جوارحه ووجد حلاوة هذا من ذاق وقيل إنما جعل أفضل لأنه لا يصح الإيمان إلا به
و لشرح اوفى تجده هنا: أفضل الذكر

----------

